# Jackson Big Tuna review...



## froglegs

I have had my Big Tuna for about 2 weeks now. I have had it wet now in a few very different conditions on 4 different bodies of water. That said, this is my first kayak so my impressions are only of the Tuna as I don't have anything to compare it to. That said, here is my take...

In General: 
* Boat is very heavy. I can handle it in a place where there is easy entry and exit to the water and I can load and unload it fairly easily. If I am fishing where there is any type of challenge getting to the waters edge then I better have a buddy that can help. 

* Boat is very stable. I can stand, move around, stand and chunk big heavy baits, check lines while trolling without any threat of going swimming. 

* The seats are very comfortable. They adjust easily for differnt conditions. In the solo seating position the rod holders are a fairly good stretch to get to but it is manageable if you recline the seat backs a bit. In tandom seating the rod holders are right by the person in the back so you can adjust to whatever is comfortable. For sitting purposes the seats are great as the idea is that they can serve as camp chairs as well. 

* Seating is easily configurable. There is no time or issue swapping from solo to tandem and back. 

* Seems to track well (I don't have a comparision). I tried to buy the rudder but was talked out of it by the store owner. He said they had some kinks to work out of it yet. Most of my fishing will be on big lakes and so far it was $200 I am glad i still have in my pocket. When I get it to the gulf I may think otherwise. But for now, it does well and straight at low effort paddling, drifting, and high effort paddling. 

* i don't know the difference but there seems like there is loads of room. I can get all kinds of poop on it. They bundgy straps ringing the inner deck are great for tackle and stuff. There is room under the seats in certain configurations and in solo mode, there is room to spare. 

* The Tuna tank is still a question in my mind. I was skeptical at first but after having it in the big body of water I see how it will work. I just don't know if i want to drill holes in the tub to circulate the water or if I want to keep the storage box for a fish box, drink box, or other semi-dry stuff. of course you can buy additional bins but they cost money and I am fresh out after paying the price of the Tuna. 

On Buck's Creek (shallowish river with moving water and deep pools). 
* Boat was too big. It did fine but lets be honest it was a bit over kill
* Better have a friend that is willing to help. Getting to the rivers edge alone will result in a bloody mess and a busted boat. 

On drainage lake in office development: 
* Boat did fine. 
* This was the first spot that I was flipping worms into brush. It was windy and I realized I needed a drag chain. 

Tail Race below Martin Dam
* Shallow water river but generally wide. 
* First chance to troll 
* first chance to fish tandem with my son. 
* Loads of room. Really stable for both of us. 
* This was where I realized I had bought the right boat. I will fish a lot with my 7 year old so stability was my #1 buying condition. The water was big (but still at the time) but if it picked up I felt like I would have been fine. 

Lake Martin 
* Big lake, lots of boat traffic, wind swept, choppy. 
* I was in hog heaven. 
* I did a five mile paddle one moring and 6 mile paddle the next morning trolling and chunking for stripers. It was awsome. 
* Boat tracked well, handled the water well, paddled easier than I expected. 
* Around the dock my kids played, paddled, fished, etc. out of it. 
* Heck the wife even liked rowing around with me. 

My brother was so envious that he went out and bought a Tuna a day after playing on mine. His photos will be up sooner or later. 

Lots of pros, but the con I see now is the weight but I sort of knew that going in. I needed a tandem very stable boat so weight was the tradeoff. 

Hope this helps. 

Tight lines.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Great review thank you 
Have you used it as a tandum yet?


----------



## froglegs

oxbeast1210 said:


> Great review thank you
> Have you used it as a tandum yet?


Yep. No long hauls but I did fish with my son. I was pleased with the room and stability.


----------



## froglegs

Update - I am certainly going to turn the tuna rank into the live well. My 7 year old son caught a 'river' bass today that pushed 5lbs if not more. I could not eat him (water) and wasn't going to mount him so we let him go on the spot. It would have been nice too keep him for a while and see if some other boaters had a scale or been able to get a photo with both of us. 

I did have my camera to get his pic though.


----------



## oxbeast1210

Nice bet he's having a blast


----------

